# Bolt on the engine suddenly gone.



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

So I was cleaning up the engine a bit today and noticed one of the bolts holding a clamp for some wiring seemed to fall out on its own.


I'm assuming it wasn't torqued right and over time it fell out, I took it to the dealer and they ordered a new bolt for me lol.


It's one of those weird types of bolts that you can find all around the engine block.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I was wondering why I didn't recognized that wire its a 1.8l lol.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I don't remember having that wire on my 1.8L. 
maybe it's just routed differently or I totally don't have it at all. LoL

will have to check under the hood later.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a google image of the 1.8, the wire is black here. No idea what it's for though.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

ah, now I remember. mine is black like in the image you grabbed from google. 
no idea what its for either.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oxygen sensor


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess the world is an imperfect place. apparently bolts fall out all the time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I guess the world is an imperfect place. apparently bolts fall out all the time.


My guess is it was never installed in the first place or the dealer has preformed some work and overlooked it not getting re-installed.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> Here's a google image of the 1.8, the wire is black here. No idea what it's for though.


It's for your upstream a/f sensor at the manifold. suprised they would actually bolt it directly to a heat shield though lol


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

why didn't i think of that, you're so right!

I had my A/C compressor replaced about a month ago. They must have removed it and didn't bolt it back on. :blink:

**** maybe they even dropped it and didn't bother digging it out, This wouldn't surprise me since the bracket was actually pushed back into the spot where the bolt would be.





spacedout said:


> My guess is it was never installed in the first place or the dealer has preformed some work and overlooked it not getting re-installed.


----------

